# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UFI Box / Dongle  UFI Software version 1.2.0.407

## mohamed73

UFI Software version 1.2.0.407  eMMC ToolBox changes: 
ADD: Auto listing brand from "Android ToolBox" firmware directory on Factory Image tab
ADD: Custom Ext_CSD preset 
You can create your own ext_csd custom preset file, see example.txt in Drive:\UFI\emmc\def\Config
BUGFIX: Minor bugfixes and improvements
Android ToolBox changes: 
[MediaTek tab]
ADD: Storage type selection 
ADD: Bypass security moved to Special Task
[Qualcomm tab] 
ADD: UFS provisioning support for Qualcomm based devices 
New "blank" UFS memory should be configured so the flashing procedure can be done. 
Provisioning task will configure new UFS chip according to device partitions layout. 
Provisioning UFS is a irrecoverable ONE time operation so make sure to select correct "provisioning xml" 
ADD: "Show All Partition" option 
ADD: Partial flashing support from userarea binary 
ADD: Full erase before flash option
ADD: Firmware and partitions validation when loading rawprogram xml
ADD: Automated [Oppo] Exit Fastboot Mode on firehose flashing procedure
ADD: Support for Official Oppo firmware package (*.ofp) 
ADD: .tar.bz2 firmware handling to support official Oppo firmware package
BUGFIX: [Oppo] Exit Fastboot Mode revised, now it should works on any known firmware variants
BUGFIX: Official Oppo firmware package (*.ofp) for Qualcomm Devices 
BUGFIX: Fixed DA handling for MT6750,MT6755(Helio P10),MT6757(Helio P20),MT6795(Helio X10),MT6797(Helio X20) 
Vivo MT67xx Devices now supported
BUGFIX: Minor bugfixes and improvements  Mirror 1: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Mirror 2: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

